# Linuxcnc gcode file types



## Beone (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi beone here.
   Been cinching for bout 8 years. Have a home built router and a semi finished mill(operational, but if you build it yourself is it ever really finished) .  Router has a xylotex 3 axis and the mill has a G540.  Currently both running Mach3.  Primarily use Vcarve for cam.
Was recently given 4 old computers, and find they all run well on Linuxcnc, which is Ubuntu. Trying out the cnc, not hooked to machine yet, I kind of like what I see but can't find the answer to one question in the docs.
I currently have the Vcarve set up to create .tap files for both, no probs in many years.  The Linuxcnc seems to insist on a .ngc file?  Is there a way to change the Linuxcnc to a .tap?  I don't want to change anything on the router as it is stable, am experimenting with the mill, and would prefer one instance of Vcarve.  I assume it's a setting somewhere but I haven't found it. Any help will be appreciated. 
PS.  Vcarve seems or run fine in Wine.
Dave


----------



## DMS (Jul 15, 2014)

The extension doesn't really mean much, what matters is what is inside. Linux CNC takes a file format called GCode (Also known as RS-724 as well as many other names). There isn't really a standard for file names though. Easiest way to tell is to open up the file in notepad and see what it looks like. If it is not Gcode, then there is probably a way to generate Gcode (this is what is referred to as "posting" your GCode).

I found this page on the LinuxCNC wiki describing your issue

http://www.linuxcnc.org/emc2/index....19-anyone-using-linuxcnc-emc2-with-vcarve-pro

One of the users has provided a post file, and it looks like you have to sign up to download it, but that shouldn't be a real hardship. Looks like the .tap files are Gcode, but you either have to tell LinuxCNC about the new file extension, or change the extension.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 15, 2014)

Actually in Linux the files extensions are just "reminders" for the user: it's up to the program to understand what's inside.
If it's G-code (which is plain text) you can even give it a .jpg or .doc extension, but a CAM program will read it.
Open a console, type the command "less filename.tap" and you'll see what you have. If it looks like garbage it's a binary file, which requires the appropriate program to be understood.


----------



## Beone (Jul 15, 2014)

Got it!  Simply go to the .ini file find the line:
PROGRAM_EXTENSION = 
and add .tap
thanks DMS

Dave


----------



## DMS (Jul 15, 2014)

You will probably need a new post file for Vcarve too. The (sad) reality is that, while GCode is "standard", all machine controllers implement things a little differently, so you tend to need a post for your particular controller (so, the post for Mach would be different than the post for LinuxCNC, which would be different for Haas, etc). Usually the manufacturer includes post files for many different controllers (this is what I got with AlibreCAM). For AlibreCAM, I had to tweak the post that came with the software, because the stock one was cra&p.


----------



## Beone (Jul 16, 2014)

Just hooked the computer to the mill and had a test run. Wow!  Far better performance than I had. Don't know if it's the Linuxcnc or the computer. I had been running the mill on an old toshiba laptop, I know, not the best, but it's what I had. I assume that between the Linux and the desktop comp I am  getting a much better pulse stream out the parallel port.  Running 30 ipm reliably instead of 10. Can't cut that fast but when I get the new spindle on...

Added .tap to the ini file and it happily takes the gcode from Vcarve which is being run in a wine window. 

Thus far I am very happy with the way this is going!
dave


----------



## DMS (Jul 16, 2014)

Very nice. Glad things are working out.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 16, 2014)

Beone said:


> Just hooked the computer to the mill and had a test run. Wow!  Far better performance than I had. Don't know if it's the Linuxcnc or the computer. I had been running the mill on an old toshiba laptop, I know, not the best, but it's what I had. I assume that between the Linux and the desktop comp I am  getting a much better pulse stream out the parallel port.  Running 30 ipm reliably instead of 10. Can't cut that fast but when I get the new spindle on...
> 
> Added .tap to the ini file and it happily takes the gcode from Vcarve which is being run in a wine window.
> 
> ...



This is probably because LinuxCNC use a "realtime" kernel: this means the running program has no other "distractions" (check mail, get NYSE quotations, verify if today is your b-day, etc.) which usually burden a personal computer.
As I wrote elsewhere, a realtime Linux kernel was even used by Korg for their high-end range synthesizers, the OASYS.
BTW, Dave, you'll have a nasty surprise reading the meaning of your nickname in Italian
:roflmao:


----------

